# Yellow studs



## kudzu (Jun 19, 2005)

I am trying to get a jump on a potential breeding for later this year. I would like to know who would be recommended as far as a FC or Afc sire that is yellow and Eic and CNM clear. I'm open to frozen or natural but I definitely want a yellow sire.

Basically just want to get me a few names so I can start the research and see where I decide to go.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.fc-afc-willie-at-stud.com/health_clearance_informtion.html


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, I am bias because I have a puppy from this one.

http://www.paddlecreekretrievers.com/trav.htm


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Taylorlab's Downtown Dusty Brown
Gunstock's Topshelf Snap Decision
Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max
Crow River's Lucky to the Max
Calumet's Super Sonic 
Paddle Creeks Pack Your Grip

Some of these are dead, some are too old to go natural, some are actively breeding. Good luck in your search. This is far from exhaustive btw


----------



## kudzu (Jun 19, 2005)

Just wondering but why are there just not any Traveler litters out there? I'm obviously close to them but for all the Grady litters you just never see any from Traveler. Distance is a plus as I'm just 2 hours from Travelers owner.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

kudzu said:


> Just wondering but why are there just not any Traveler litters out there? I'm obviously close to them but for all the Grady litters you just never see any from Traveler.


Don't know. . . why don't you call or message Chad and get back with us on the answer.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

kudzu said:


> Just wondering but why are there just not any Traveler litters out there? I'm obviously close to them but for all the Grady litters you just never see any from Traveler. Distance is a plus as I'm just 2 hours from Travelers owner.



There are Trav pups out there......you got a reply from one owner in this thread


----------



## kudzu (Jun 19, 2005)

I understand there are some. I'm not being a smart a ** I am just asking a question. I was just curious as to why we just don't see a lot of litters like we do the Grady ones. I bred a female to a Traveler son last year but I just can't find a lot of his pups to get feed back on from Traveler. Anyway thanks for a short list of sires from those that have made recommendations for me to look at, I appreciate it. Time to do some studying and see what works best for me. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

FC Blackwater's Last Resort (Finn)


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

How about FC AFC Hardscrabbles powder my buns, Pow, there is plenty of frozen.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like the same list of FC AFC yellows I've come up with (also planning a summer breeding).

If you want QAA that might become FC AFC, there's also Drakes Bay's Home Run Run Hitter (NAFC Grady x NFC Flipper), Medal of Honor, and Field of Dreams Grade A Beef.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

As to your question on Trav puppies. There are plenty out there and most of them are still young. Trav is a reletively young dog himself. He accomplished a lot at a young age. 

My trav puppy is only a year old. Just turned a year old last week. 

I am am sure Chad can give you plenty of information if you want it. Really nice guy. And he is a member on here. He might even chime in on here eventually. 

Joey


----------



## kudzu (Jun 19, 2005)

I appreciate all of the help with sires guys. Thanks for the help and now I will start looking in to availability and proximity and quality and narrow the list down some.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

It doesn't seem there are very many living FC/AFC yellows, then throw in EIC clear and the list gets even smaller. 

What databases can you use and search for a specific color and title? Hunting lab pedigree site is helpful in some ways, but you can't search with those parameters. Find Retrievers site you can put in those parameters, but there are very few results listed- I would guess incomplete. Nothing I've found lets you include/exclude EIC status.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a link to a current one and his sire- both yellow. AFC Meadow woods Lawman http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=62533

And another FC AFC Suncrest's Quinoa: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=13197


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

weathered said:


> It doesn't seem there are very many living FC/AFC yellows, then throw in EIC clear and the list gets even smaller.
> 
> What databases can you use and search for a specific color and title? Hunting lab pedigree site is helpful in some ways, but you can't search with those parameters. Find Retrievers site you can put in those parameters, but there are very few results listed- I would guess incomplete. Nothing I've found lets you include/exclude EIC status.


Gooddoginfo.com but requires a subscription will allow you to search on different criteria including specific color and titles


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Peter Balzer said:


> Taylorlab's Downtown Dusty Brown
> Gunstock's Topshelf Snap Decision
> Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max
> Crow River's Lucky to the Max
> ...


When ever possible, see the dog in person, working, playing, and just being a dog. If that isn't possible, ask a lot of questions of stud owner, others that have seen him work, and those that have his offspring. Only then will you make a great choice to match your expectations.

Here's one from above.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNTndAwNjmI


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

weathered said:


> Here is a link to a current one and his sire- both yellow. AFC Meadow woods Lawman http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=62533
> 
> And another FC AFC Suncrest's Quinoa: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=13197


Keno is an EIC Carrier, Linda & Arnies other dog Riley is EIC clear, suncrest winter rye, amatuer win & 10 am. Point last time I looked him up needs 5 more for AFC

Might look up Grand dogs, rooster smasher is GRnad MH and QAA I believe, don't know EIC. 

Jazztime dogs usually carry yellow and are EIC clear

Rebel pups, would also carry or be yellow, I know a few of his pups are multi-titled


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Might look up Grand dogs, rooster smasher is GRnad MH and QAA I believe, don't know EIC.


Rooster Smasher is EIC clear. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=47687

A very nice dog. I have a Rooster daughter and a litter of his grandpups on the ground now. Depends on what the OP is looking for. If he wants popular AKC field trial bloodlines Rooster won't fit his search criteria. If he wants a great all-round Labrador he should take a serious look.

Swack


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know if Larry even has a desire to stud him out, but his dog is very consistent. 

Sidney Down The Bayou is the registered name. He goes by Gator.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don't know if Larry even has a desire to stud him out, but his dog is very consistent.
> 
> Sidney Down The Bayou is the registered name. He goes by Gator.


I searched him and he has a stud ad posted here: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?91834-(LA)-Sidney-Down-The-Bayou-(Gator)

His EE record is nice.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

FC-AFC Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider, http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=50803
FC Low Tide's Pounder, http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=33145

Both clear, on East Coast.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> FC-AFC Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider, http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=50803
> FC Low Tide's Pounder, http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=33145
> 
> Both clear, on East Coast.


. 
MHO is LB's pedigree especially the bitch side is impeccable. Momma Tide and her mom Girlie were dogs most dream of owning. Have talk with owner John Lash for more info.


----------



## S. Frink (May 30, 2012)

4X GMPR HRCH Medicine Beau Luke of Black Forrest MH QAA 
Hips- Excellent
Elbows- Normal
EIC/CNM - Clear


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

S. Frink said:


> 4X GMPR HRCH Medicine Beau Luke of Black Forrest MH QAA
> Hips- Excellent
> Elbows- Normal
> EIC/CNM - Clear


While dogs like Rooster and Luke are nice dogs the OP stated an FC or AFC was the goal.


----------



## kudzu (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the offers of suggestions to my stud question. I am sure there are plenty of great non FC or AFC studs out there but really only interested in Yellow FC and AFC who are Eic and CNM tested and clear. Thanks for all of the help so far guys.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

This is a interesting thread. I have a very nicely pedigreed fox red pup who I plan to breed down the road and have only recently started looking at yellow studs (first yellow pup) . I didn't realize that EIC was prevellant in the top shelf AFC FC yellow studs.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

My guy Trav is clear on all the tests. He has been over shadowed by his dad for a long time and has resulted in not having that many breedings. He is a great dog and full of life and character and has been able to throw his great marking and blind running ability into the litters he has sired. He also took a terrible fall in a ditch the week of pre-nation open training in Texas and tore up a shoulder ligament really badly. We did surgery and rehab but he never has completely healed up correctly. He had no fear of bodily harm that is why he got hurt. So being that he retired at a early age probably has cost him a lot of breedings. 
CB


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Chad Baker said:


> My guy Trav is clear on all the tests. He has been over shadowed by his dad for a long time and has resulted in not having that many breedings. He is a great dog and full of life and character and has been able to throw his great marking and blind running ability into the litters he has sired. He also took a terrible fall in a ditch the week of pre-nation open training in Texas and tore up a shoulder ligament really badly. We did surgery and rehab but he never has completely healed up correctly. He had no fear of bodily harm that is why he got hurt. So being that he retired at a early age probably has cost him a lot of breedings.
> CB


Thanks for chiming in Chad. I did not know that Trav was hurt. I was wondering why he had not run much.

Absolutely love my Trav pup. Full of energy and life. Wonderful dog.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Misty Marsh said:


> This is a interesting thread. I have a very nicely pedigreed fox red pup who I plan to breed down the road and have only recently started looking at yellow studs (first yellow pup) . I didn't realize that EIC was prevellant in the top shelf AFC FC yellow studs.


Eic is a consideration for most top shelf FC AFC studs color doesn't matter. The gene is wide spread in the field lab population. Nothing wrong with a carrier, particularly when they preform


----------



## kudzu (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice to get some more info as to why Traveler had retired. Also makes since I guess that most people have used Grady for a stud just off of what he has thrown. Thanks for the info on him and I definitely appreciate it. He is definitely a beautiful stud.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Traveler is the sire of my dog Dozer. Dozer is a TOUGH dog as far as being fearless on retrieves and blinds. He goes hell bent for leather . Never have I seen more desire in a dog. On the other side when it's time to sit and relax he shuts down fairly quickly. Ran a HRC started test with him and had a friend time the land portion......both birds in under 30 seconds for the both.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Eic is a consideration for most top shelf FC AFC studs color doesn't matter. The gene is wide spread in the field lab population. Nothing wrong with a carrier, particularly when they preform


I realize that. I actually know Sue Taylor (helped develop the test) very well and had my dogs tested years ago as part of the early research. I just meant that it seems that all the top FC AFC studs mentioned earlier on in the thread seemed to carry at a minimum.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Misty Marsh said:


> I realize that. I actually know Sue Taylor (helped develop the test) very well and had my dogs tested years ago as part of the early research. I just meant that it seems that all the top FC AFC studs mentioned earlier on in the thread seemed to carry at a minimum.


If you're talking about these yellow FC and/or AFC studs mentioned in this thread:
Taylorlab's Downtown Dusty Brown (frozen available)
FC AFC Gunstock's Topshelf Snap Decision (live, chilled and frozen)
FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max (deceased, don't think any viable frozen left, but contact owner for sure)
FC Crow River's Lucky to the Max (live, not sure about frozen)
FC AFC Calumet's Super Sonic (don't know about frozen status)
NAFC FC Paddle Creeks Pack Your Grip (living, frozen available, don't know if he's standing for natural)
FC Blackwater's Last Resort (not sure what's available)
FC AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns (frozen available)
FC AFC Wet Willie (frozen available, maybe side by side, not sure)
AFC Meadowoods Lawman (not sure of breeding status)

Dusty is the only EIC carrier that I know of in that list, though I'm not sure of Super Sonic. The rest are EIC clear, though I don't believe there is any semen left for Mad Max. So I'm not understanding your statement that all of the top FC AFC studs are carrier at minimum. I think most of the ones I know are also CNM clear, not sure about a few on that list without looking it up, but Willie, Snapper, Mad Max, Lucky, Trav, Finn are CNM clear.


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I opened up my retriever news the other day and I saw an ad for FC AFC Suncrest Wild Oats (Oatie) it says he's all clear but that is about all I know about him other than he's pretty nice looking


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

rrwilly said:


> I opened up my retriever news the other day and I saw an ad for FC AFC Suncrest Wild Oats (Oatie) it says he's all clear but that is about all I know about him other than he's pretty nice looking


Nice dog. His son Suncrest Winter Rye is very nice, also.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I too am biased! My Spanky is out of FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II "Copper" 

http://abnakikennels.com/


----------



## battlemtn (Mar 12, 2013)

RIP Qaa 2 out of ford Tammy Bells stud is throwing really nice pups Ragin retrievers


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Downtown Dusty Brown is an EIC carrier.


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

Tony despanes beast of a yellow stud Dylan! He's a extremely talented animal. Intense


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok, I'm looking for further complicate this thread. I like Dusty for many reasons but the main one is that I have seen his mom Breeze run for many years as well as many of her other offspring/ litter mates. They have consistently had that special something that I would love to possibly tap into one day. What other Dusty litter mates, and or Dusty male offspring have shown real promise while being EIC clear?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

If my memory is correct, Big Al.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

bknight said:


> Tony despanes beast of a yellow stud Dylan! He's a extremely talented animal. Intense


 Do you mean AFC Meadowood's Lawman "Dillon"?


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

I looked on gooddoginfo and it looks like Dustys Dam is EIC affected so all of his siblings would at least be carriers.


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

Dillon is a " beast of a yellow stud " !!!!!!! Definitely one of the most impressive animals I have judged or competed against in recent years! Tony is an excellent trainer and a hell of a good dude!!

Johnny G


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

I just heard about a really cool all yellow litter coming up (breeding was just done). It's NAFC Traveler bred to a yellow bitch named Ruby who is out of FC-AFC Small Craft Advisory x Chances R Takes a Licking MH (FC-AFC Bubba x FC-AFC Shatzie). Linwood O'briant of Leatherwood Kennels in Winston-Salem NC is the person who did the breeding and will be selling the puppies. I am real familiar with the bitch line and HIGHLY recommend this cross with Traveler!!!

Johnny G


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes very talanted animal!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone ever see a fox red dog named "scooter" run, I think that he trials in Texas?


----------



## redarrowchad (Aug 24, 2012)

I have to chime in on the FC AFC Wet Willie option. He has a son that was the 15' Derby high point yellow male. I've watched the same son run a few master tests also, great looking dog, can obviously mark and has fantastic line manners.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

AFC Gator........


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

FC AFC Snapper. Curious to see how the young prospects I've seen lately turn out. They might turn out to be con artists, but they sure look the part @ an early age.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a female out of one of Trav's earlier breedings. She was running master marks and blinds at 13 months. I sold her to a duck hunter in La. She is a littermate to Brocheck's Doc. (Prob should have kept her)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what about FC Tremblins Earths Cosmic Rider "tex"?


----------

